# Gaming-Peripherie gesucht!



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich suche gute Gaming-Peripherie ^^ Maus, Tastatur, Mikrofon und Kopfhörer. Wieso kein Headset? Ich lege Wert auf gute Qualität und kommentiere in Zukunft evtl. Videos  Daher suche ich mir kein Headset, weil sie entweder ein gutes Mikro und schlechte Kopfhörer haben oder umgekehrt 

Ich benutze momentan mein "Hama HS 320" ( Hama PC Headset HS 320 weiß: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör ) und meine "Trust SpotLight" ( http://www.amazon.de/Trust-SpotLight-Webcam-1-3-Megapixel/dp/B0028YR4DW ). Bei meinem Headset gibt das Mikro ab und zu Robotergeräusche von sich und meine Webcam rauscht bei Skype und TS. (Aussage meiner Kollegen). Ich benutze das halbwegs funktionierende Mikro meiner Cam und die Kopfhörer meines Headsets. Meine Maus ( Hama AM-5100 Optical Mouse 012090PC Scroll-Rad: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör ) hat irgend einen Fehler, dass der Cursor sich von alleine bewegt, oder beim Runterscrollen hochscrollt. Sie eskaliert auch manchmal gerne, indem sie einfach mal mit 100 digitalen Km/h den Cursor wegklatscht  Meine Tastatur will ich aus Prinzip wechseln.

Aktuelle Peripherie:
-Hama HS 320 (Headset)
-Trust SpotLight (Webcam bzw Mikro  )
-Hama AM-5100 (Maus)
-"Grundig" (No-Name-Tastatur)

Neue Peripherie
-Kopfhörer (keine Idee)
-Mikrofon (keine Idee)
-Roccat Kave Solid 5.1 / SteelSeries Siberia V2 (eventuelles Headset)
-Logitech G500 (eventuelle Maus)
-Tastatur (keine Idee)

Jetzt seid ihr gefragt ^^ Was empfehlt ihr mir?

-Randinfos:
-Ich zocke zu 85% Shooter (CoD, CS etc.)
-Mainboard: Z87-K
- Onboard-Soundchip:
"Realtek® ALC887 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC *2
- Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking"
-Nicht allzu teuer

Falls ihr noch etwas wissen müsst, bitte nachfragen 

MfG


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2014)

Gibt es da vom Preis ein Limit bei den Teilen und auch schon mal hier einige Beratungen gelesen bezüglich der Kopfhörer? Tastatur als mechanische und mit oder ohne Beleuchtung?


----------



## Gast1668381003 (15. Februar 2014)

Mal schauen:

Maus:
- Zowie Fk 60 €
- *Zowie EC1/2 eVo*  60 €
- Razer Deathadder 3.5G 50 €
- Roccat Savu 45-50 €
- *Roccat Kone Pure Optical  *70 €


Tastatur:
- Qpad MK-50 oder MK-80 (LEDs) 75-130 €
- SteelSeries 6gV2
- Zowie Celeritas
- *Func KB-460* (LEDs) 80 € 
- *Ducky Shine 3*  150 €


Mauspad:
- *Razer Destructor 2*  ca. 35 € 
- *SteelSeries 9HD*  c. 30 €
- Zowie GT-F ca. 25 €


Kopfhörer:
-*Beyerdynamics DT-770 pro 250 Ohm*  150 €


KH-Verstärker / DAV (für gute KH unbedingt erforderlich !)
- *FiiO Olympus E10*  85-90 €


Mikrofon:
-  keine Ahnung, kenne ich mich nicht mit aus


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Februar 2014)

Habe bald meine Konfirmation ^^ Kaufe von dem Geld meinen ASUS VG278HE, Fraps, evtl. noch eine Festplatte für bessere Performance und der Rest kommt in diese Peripherie ^^ Aber so einen Schickimicki mit Licht brauche ich nicht ^^ Sonst würde ich mir eine Discokugel kaufen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2014)

Was willst du denn ungefähr für die Peripherie ausgeben damit man weiß wonach man suchen soll. Tastatur, Kopfhörer oder Micro ( Beispiel )


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht kannst du ja mal was gescheites Suchen ^^ Es soll am Ende nicht daran liegen, dass ich wegen 20€ keine gescheite Peri' kriege  Erstmal ist kein Rahmen gegeben, aber bitte nicht übertreiben


----------



## jamie (15. Februar 2014)

Für Maus und Tastatur würde ich erstmal zum Probegrabbeln gehen. Wenn das Objekt der Begierde Murks ist, kann man immer noch davon abraten.
Bzgl. KHs und Mic solltest du einfach mal im Hifi-Subforum gucken. Neben dem Einkaufsführer, gibt's da auch unzählige Threads für die verschiedensten Budgets. Etwas vorzuschlagen ohne Budget ist sowieso schwer.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich jetzt 200€ sage, aber das gute Zeug bei 250€ anfängt, bringt es mir ja nichts ^^ Deswegen wollte ich erst mal Zeug sehen und dann kann man ja was abändern ^^ So meinte ich das  Sry ^^ Aber dann sag ich mal ... 150 - 250


----------



## mr.4EvEr (15. Februar 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> Für Maus und Tastatur würde ich erstmal zum Probegrabbeln gehen. Wenn das Objekt der Begierde Murks ist, kann man immer noch davon abraten.
> Bzgl. KHs und Mic solltest du einfach mal im Hifi-Subforum gucken. Neben dem Einkaufsführer, gibt's da auch unzählige Threads für die verschiedensten Budgets. Etwas vorzuschlagen ohne Budget ist sowieso schwer.


 
Ich würde auch erstmal im Laden probieren gehen, vor allem bei der Maus ist die Passform eines der wichtigsten Kriterien.
Die beste Maus nützt nichts, wenn es nach einer Stunde Spielen schmerzt.

Bei den Kopfhörern sind vor allem die Ansprüche entscheidend.
Einen sehr guten und neutralen Klang bieten definitiv die Beyerdynamic DT770/990.
Bei solchen Kopfhörern würde ich mir aber mindestens eine ASUS Xonar DG/X dazu kaufen.
Wenn die Ansprüche an die Optik nicht ganz so groß sind, wären die Superlux noch einen Blick wert: Superlux HD681 Kopfhrer
Oder eben die Creative Aurvana Live.

Als Mikrofon wäre dieses einen Blick wert: AntLion Audio — All Products
Allerdings solltest du das bereits jetzt bestellen, da die Lieferzeit einige Wochen betragen wird.
Eine noch hochwertigere Alternative wäre dieses Mic: the t.bone SC 440 USB
Eine günstige, ausreichende Alternative wäre das Zalman Mic1 in Verbindung mit einer selbstgebauten Halterung:Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2014)

Das sollte sowieso klar das alles was man empfiehlt im Laden auf Herz und Nieren prüft ob es gefällt. Maus und Hackbrett geht ja noch aber Audio geht ohne selber hören rein gar nicht.


----------



## saphira33 (15. Februar 2014)

Als Maus kann ich sehr die Mad Catz empfehlen, 7 oder 9, diese sind auch extrem anpassbar sogar mit gewicht etc. aber leider auch entsprechend teuer.

MadCatz Cyborg M.M.O 7 Gaming Mouse weiß, USB (MCB437130001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland so als Beispiel ca. 95€


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Februar 2014)

Sowas brauche ich nicht ^^ Bin ja kein Cyborg  Lieber so etwas, wie eine G500 oder G400 ^^


----------



## Gast1668381003 (15. Februar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du ja mal was gescheites Suchen ^^



 habe ich auch schon aufgelistet -.-

Da kann man sich was raussuchen - alles gescheites Equipment mit 1A-Qualität und i.d.R. über viele Jahre hinweg gute Begleiter, allen voran die Ducky Tastatur, die Kopfhörer und der DAC/KHV


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Februar 2014)

Nur was davon ist das beste?  Oder P-/L-mäßig gut? ^^

edit: Jau, genaues Lesen mit der PCGH-App ^^


----------



## iLoVeBrAiiNzZ (15. Februar 2014)

Trage auch mal was dazu:

Maus:
-Roccat Kone Pure (Optical): 70€
-Razer Deathadder 2013: 63€
-Steelseries Sensei: 74€
-Corsair Vengeance M65: 63€

Tastatur:
-Roccat Ryos MK Glow: 140€
-Corsair Vengeance K70: 130€
-Razer Blackwidow (Ultimate 2013): 143€
-Logitech G710+: 129€

Mauspad:
-Razer Goliathus: 15-35€
-Roccat Hiro: 36€
-Steelseries QcK+: 20€
-Corsair Vengeance MM600: 38€

Kopfhörer:
-Roccat Kave 5.1 (oder XTD): 73-170€
-Mad Catz F.R.E.Q 7: 75€
-Sennheiser PC 320 (oder 360): 68-174€
Steelseries Siberia v2: 69€

Mikrofon:
-the t.bone SC440: 59€
-Rode NT-1A (wird wohl zu übertrieben sein  ): 189€


----------



## labernet (15. Februar 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Habe bald meine Konfirmation ^^ Kaufe von dem Geld meinen ASUS VG278HE, Fraps, evtl. noch eine Festplatte für bessere Performance und der Rest kommt in diese Peripherie ^^ Aber so einen Schickimicki mit Licht brauche ich nicht ^^ Sonst würde ich mir eine Discokugel kaufen


 
fraps? es gibt unzählig viele bessere programme, mit denen man aufnehmen kann (falls das dein ziel sein sollte)

aus persönlicher erfahrung kann ich dir folgende Peripherie ans Herz legen:

ZOWIE EC1 eVo Pro-Gaming
Cherry MX Board 3.0 (mechanische Tastatur ohne viel schnickschnack und niedrigeren tasten)
Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro (oder 770, sollte man evtl bei einem lokalen Elektronikmarkt probetesten), wobei die Beyerdynamics Custom One Pro schon mit der Funktion ausgeliefert werden, ein zusätzliches Mikrophon anzuschließen
dazu eine der schon genannten soundkarten (onboard ist bei solchen Kopfhörern Pflicht)


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. Februar 2014)

Ja, ich will aufnehmen. Dxtory ist mir zu ... meh. Und FRAPS ist halt populär, aber es hat Vorteil, eine 2 Festplatte dazu zu bauen. Ich will halt mit YT anfangen ^^ 

Das Rode wäre schon geilo, aber das t.bone reicht für den Start.

edit: Brainz, willkommen bei pcghx


----------



## labernet (16. Februar 2014)

sorry aber fraps ist einer der schlechtesten programme, mit denen du aufnehmen kannst. braucht eindeutig zuviel leistung vom pc selber.

falls du wirklich geld ausgeben willst für so ein programm, dann schau dir mal Mirillis Action! an. Sehr beliebt bei vielen Youtubern inzwischen, oder falls du eine NVidia Graka hast, probier erstmal Shadowplay (was ich selber benutze). Shadowplay zieht 0 Leistung von der CPU selber und so gut wie keine von der Graka selber. Dennoch ist die Qualität richtig richtig gut.

p.s.: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6VEQiOfDbs <- alles aufnahmen mit shadowplay. das problem ist dennoch, dass youtube vieles von der bitrate runterrechnet, dadurch entsteht auch die "qualität" des clips. und siehst selber dass ich mit fast konstanten 120fps rumrenne


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. Februar 2014)

Okay, das Aufnahme-Programm ist echt Hammer  Habe gerade mit der Test-Version BO2 in FHD und 45FPS recorded ... ballert  Braucht man da für eine gute Performance eine 2. Festplatte? Wäre dann nämlich ein Sparpunkt ^^


----------



## labernet (16. Februar 2014)

ähm die übertragungsrate für die aufnahmen sind normalerweise max 50Mbit/s und eine normale HDD schafft 50Mbyte/s+, also eher nur falls du mehr platz für aufnahmen brauchst.


----------



## iLoVeBrAiiNzZ (18. Februar 2014)

Zwar verspätet, aber danke fürs willkommen! 
Das t.bone als Mikro ist zum Start eigentlich so das beste was du nehmen kannst.
Für den Preis top Qualität. Hab es selber noch hier liegen.

Was Fraps angeht, es ist zwar einfach und bekannt, aber zieht wirklich zu viel (wurde ja schon geschrieben).
Am besten währe es dazu noch, wenn du mit externer Audiospur aufnimmst (weiß nicht wie das bei Shadowplay aussieht, kenne es nicht). Dann kannst nachher korrigieren, falls mal was schief geht und musst nicht das ganze Video wegschmeißen oder Nachkommentieren. Ein sehr gutes Programm hierfür ist Audacity. Gibt's kostenlos bei Chip, etc.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Februar 2014)

Audacity habe ich schon.

Das t.bone SC 440 ist also empfehlenswert?

Und Mirillis Action! - welche Version für YouTube? Privat oder Kommerziell? In der Trial nervt das Wasserzeichen >.<


----------



## iLoVeBrAiiNzZ (18. Februar 2014)

Ja, da t.bone ist wirklich sehr gut. So gut wie kein Rauschen und es nimmt keine Nebengeräusche mit auf.

Zu Mirillis Action kann ich dir gerade nur mit der Lizenz weiterhelfen. Kommerziell brauchst du wenn du mit Projekten Geld verdienst, also sprich z.B. durch Werbung vor deinen YouTube Videos. Hast du nicht vor YT-Partner zu werden, also ohne irgendwelchen verdienst, genügt die Private Version

Edit: Das Wasserzeichen ist in der bezahlten Version nicht da. In der Trial ist das wohl nicht weg zu kriegen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Februar 2014)

Aber woher will man wissen, welche Lizenz ich habe? Kann ja auch mit der privaten Geld verdienen. Das ist etwas sinnlos ...


----------



## Treachh (18. Februar 2014)

gott was hier teils empfholen wird

zur maus: steelserie rival, g400(s), g100s, zowie fk, deathadder 2013


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Februar 2014)

Was unterscheidet die G400 von der G400s?


----------



## CL4P-TP (19. Februar 2014)

Die G400s ist der Nachfolger der G400.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (19. Februar 2014)

Schon mal die Logitech G700s in der Hand gehabt?
Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Die G400s ist der Nachfolger der G400.



Besser, schlechter? ^^ Die G400 hat ja glaube ich 5600dpi. Aber die G400s wäre ja nicht grundlos billiger ^^


----------



## CL4P-TP (19. Februar 2014)

Die G400 ist EOL, wird nicht mehr hergestellt und ist daher teurer.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. Februar 2014)

Also ist die g400s evtl. besser?

edit: Bzw. G400 oder G400s?


----------



## iLoVeBrAiiNzZ (19. Februar 2014)

Die Lizenz von Mirillis Action! ist echt recht Sinnlos, kann mir auch nicht vorstellen wie die das immer nachprüfen wollen, ob man damit nun Geld verdient oder nicht.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. März 2014)

Habe jetzt 50€ ^^ Wollte mir zu erst Maus oder Mikro kaufen - t.bone SC-440 wäre das, ne? Was ist mit Pop-Schutz? Maus und Mikro haben Priorität ^^


----------



## Werni92 (2. März 2014)

Kann dir als Maus ne Razer Deathadder empfehlen  Hab derzeit die 2012er Deathadder.
Als Tastaur würde ich dir die Corsair Vengeance K70 vorschlagen  Ist bei mir seit kurzem im Einsatz und ich bin hellauf von der Tastatur begeistert  Hab die schwarze Tasta mit Roten-Switches.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. März 2014)

iLoVeBrAiiNzZ schrieb:


> Die Lizenz von Mirillis Action! ist echt recht Sinnlos, kann mir auch nicht vorstellen wie die das immer nachprüfen wollen, ob man damit nun Geld verdient oder nicht.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, die Deathadder wird ziemlich oft empfohlen. Gebongt.

Jetzt Tastatur - ich brauche ein eindeutiges Ergebnis ^^

Und das t.bone SC-440 ist auch gebongt. Habe gelesen, dass der t.bone-Popschutz Kratzer verursacht ... auf dem Ständer.

Kopfhörer brauche ich auch noch ^^ Da kamen so viele - Zocke eher Tonlastig, heißt, ich muss die Gegner gut hören können. Musik sollte auch gut abgespielt werden können ... oh Mann, ist das viel ^^  Seht erst mal von einem Budget ab ^^ Ich kaufe nämlich alles nach und nach


----------



## bprolikeme (4. März 2014)

Maus für große Hände: 
http://www.amazon.de/Roccat-Kone-Cu...TF8&qid=1393936414&sr=8-1&keywords=roccat+xtd
Maus für kleine Hände: 
SteelSeries Sensei Laser Gaming Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Mauspad: Artisan Shiden Glass-coated Ultimate Gaming Mouse Pads
KH: DT 990 Pro(offen), DT 880 Pro(halboffen), DT 770(geschlossen)
KHV: http://www.amazon.de/Olympus-E10-De...=UTF8&qid=1393936562&sr=8-1&keywords=fiio+e10
Micro: Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon mit Mikro-Clip: Amazon.de: Elektronik 
Tastatur: 
Ducky Channel?Products?Keyboards?Shine 3 DK9008 
oder 
Tesoro Colada Saint G3NL Aluminum Backlit Mechanical Gaming Keyboard - TESORO GAMING
oder 
Corsair Vengeance K70 Tastatur USB 2.0 schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Der-Ork (4. März 2014)

Nager:
Sharkoon Drakonia Black, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hackbrett:
Tt eSPORTS Meka Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (KB-MEK007GR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Tt eSPORTS Challenger Ultimate Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (KB-CHU003GR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cooler Master CM Storm Quickfire TK, Cherry MX-Brown, USB, DE (SGK-4020-GKCM1-GR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Tesoro Durandal Ultimate G1NL, MX-Brown, USB (5002) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (4. März 2014)

Bei uns im Media Markt:

Logitech G400s 50€
G500s 50€
G700s 80€

Billig?

edit: Gibt es eine Maus, wo mein kleiner Finger nicht auf dem Mauspad schleift?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. April 2014)

Habe jetzt ca. 80€ zur Verfügung ^^ Wollte mir jetzt erstmal das t.bone SC-440 holen. Da fehlt halt ein Ständer und ein Pop-Schutz. Ich hätte lieber einen Tischständer und der Pop-Schutz sollte auch dabei sein.

Könnt ihr mir da welche empfehlen?


----------



## treav0r (2. April 2014)

ich hab auch ein sc440 usb und der popschutz bringt recht wenig, es sei denn man platziert ihn ca. 20cm vom mikro entfernt

ich würde genug geld sparen und dann etwa sowas zusammenstellen:
Maus: Razer Deathadder 2013
Mauspad: Steelseries Qck oder Qck+ je nach größenbedarf
Tastatur: Qpad MK-50 
Mikro: sc440usb
kopfhörer: superlux HD681 evo


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. April 2014)

Aber kennst du denn einen guten Ständer? Würde das Mikro dann heute bestellen.

Edit: Taugt die Maus etwas? : http://www.amazon.de/dp/B0081YUH8M/...91AXCT37W&pf_rd_i=193537031&pf_rd_p=480168707


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (13. Mai 2014)

So, bin zu einer Menge Geld gekommen 

Bezahle jetzt meinen PC komplett ab - alles auf einmal - 170€. Dann bekomme ich wieder 40€ Taschengeld pro Monat, statt 20€. Als nächstes würde ich mir dann das Mikro kaufen.

t.bone SC-440 - nur bin ich mir nicht schlüssig, ob ich das für 90€ nehme, wegen dem Greifarm. Ich weiß nicht, ob der stört. Danach käme der ASUS VG278HE. Danach kommt Tastatur und Maus


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (2. Juli 2014)

Ich belebe mal - wie immer - meine Threads wieder xD

Ich habe mich mal mehr mit den Sachen beschäftigt und kam zu dem Entschluss, dass das t.bone mir extrem viel Platz wegnehmen würde ^^

Darum habe ich so eine Vorstellung:
Superlux HD681 Kopfhrer (Superlux HD681)
Superlux HD-681 B (Superlux HD-681 B)
Superlux HD-681 F (Superlux HD-681 F)
+
http://www.amazon.de/Zalman-ZM-MIC1...qid=1404155099&sr=1-1&keywords=zalman+zm-mic1 (Zalman ZM-MIC1)

Welches Superlux sollte ich nehmen? Ich brauche es fürs Zocken (Teamspeak, Voice-Chat) und natürlich Musik hören ^^

Als Maus würde ich vorerst die hier nehmen:
Zalman ZM-M300 Lasermaus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör (Zalman ZM-M300)

Und als Tastatur die hier:
Sharkoon Skiller Gaming Tastatur schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör (Sharkoon Skiller)

Gibt es da Verbesserungsvorschläge?

MfG


----------



## rackcity (3. Juli 2014)

Maus: Logitech G400s. hatte jahre lang die mx518 (vorgänger der 400s und 400) und wollte keine andere mehr. musste sie jedoch ersetzen aufgrund eines defekts und bin bei der 400s gelandet. super teil, 1A
als tastatur: Func kb-460 (mx blue  muss aber jeder selbst wissen welche switches man mag)
Pad: Steelseries QcK+
mikro -
kopfhörer: ganz klar beyerdynamic DT770 (geschlossen), DT990(offen) da kann dich denke aber noch wer anderst beraten, der eventuell noch was im günsitgeren raum hat


----------



## JoM79 (3. Juli 2014)

rackcity schrieb:


> kopfhörer: ganz klar beyerdynamic DT770 (geschlossen), DT990(offen) da kann dich denke aber noch wer anderst beraten, der eventuell noch was im günsitgeren raum hat


 
Ganz klar nicht, weil wenn es billig sein soll, dann die Superlux HD681Evo.
Wenn es aber über 100€ geht, dann MUSS man probehören.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Juli 2014)

Ich wollte mir die guten Sachen gegen Jahresende zulegen ^^ Also die DT 770/990 und die G400/500.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Superlux HD681 Kopfhrer (Superlux HD681)
> Superlux HD-681 B (Superlux HD-681 B)
> Superlux HD-681 F (Superlux HD-681 F)
> +
> ...



Was ist damit?


----------



## technikguru23 (3. Juli 2014)

Diese Maus http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...=B009DYOPK0&linkCode=as2&tag=lastminutedea-21 liegt perfekt in meiner Hand. Zwar habe ich kleine Hände für einen Mann, aber ich mag es beim Gamen etwas in der Hand zu haben. Bisher hatte ich jahrelang die MX1000 Laser von Logitech. Es war schwer für mich eine Maus zu finden die einerseits den gleichen bzw. höheren Tastenumfang zu bieten hat. Andererseits habe ich sehr großen Wert auf die "Masse" der Maus gelegt. Beides ist hier perfekt vereint.

Die Oberfläche der Maus hat eine sehr angenehme Haptik, ebenso wie die Buttons und das Mausrad. Die Druckpunkte sind sauber und präzise. Daumenbuttons lassen sich top erreichen, egal ob man, wie ich, die Maus eher weiter hinten hält oder doch mehr vorne. Einzig die Taste vor dem Mausrad ist unangenehm zu erreichen, aber das lässt sich verschmerzen, da der Rest der Maus einfach klasse ist.

Mit den Zusatzgewichten kann man zwar das Gewicht verändern, einen wirklichen Unterschied merke ich da aber nicht. Habe derzeit 2 Gewichte (je 5g) drin. Gut gefallen hat mir, dass die Aufbewarungsbox der Gewichte leicht magnetisch ist. Damit fallen die kleinen Dinger nicht so schnell heraus. Die Unterseite der Maus lässt sich einfach öffnen und wieder verschließen. Beim Entfernen der Gewichte gibt es keinerlei Probleme, einfach etwas klopfen und sie purzeln heraus.

Die mitgelieferte Software ließ sich ohne Umstände installieren. Leider finde ich sie etwas unübersichtlich und nicht ganz so leicht zu bedienen wie versprochen. Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung. Zudem habe ich auch nicht wirklich Lust mich mit der Konfigurtaion herumzuschlagen.

Für alle die auf Anpassungsfähigkeit stehen: Mit der Software kann man echt JEDEN MIST einstellen. Das ist echt klasse.

Die Farben sind angenehm und nicht störend. Mich persönlich lenkt das Blinken ab, darum habe ich auf eine Dauerbeleuchtung ohne Farbwechsel gestellt.

Mir gefällt auch das Kabel der Maus. Es ist mit einer Art Faserband ummantelt. Sieht gut aus und fühlt sich wertig an.

Alles in allem eine Maus die ihr Geld wirklich wert ist!


----------



## Joker_54 (6. Juli 2014)

Ich kann als Peripherie nur 3 Geräte empfehlen:
- Steelseries Sensei Maus: mMn beste Maus bislang, nur positive Erfahrungen, im Gegensatz zu diversen anderen *Hust* Razer  *Hust*
- Cherry MX-Board 3.0 Tastatur: Für den Preis eine mechanische Tastatur ist der Hammer 
- Sharkoon Rush Headset: Ich war selbst Überrascht, wie gut dieses Headset eigentlich ist. Mittlerweile hat jeder meiner Freunde eins und alle sind sehr zufrieden mit dem Klang.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (6. Juli 2014)

Die Sensei hat aber Laser


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. Juli 2014)

Headset ist ein Witz gegen Kopfhörer + Mikro  

Kann jemand was zu den 3 HD681-Varianten sagen?

Welche Version ist da am besten?


----------



## jamie (6. Juli 2014)

Das B-Modell hat etwas weniger Bass als das normale und das F-Modell noch etwas weniger als der B. Kommt also auf deinen Geschmack an.  Ich hab mal den B besessen und für in Ordnung befunden.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (6. Juli 2014)

Naja, also ich höre extrem gerne Musik und lege hohen Wert auf "originalen" Sound, da ich viele Shooter zocke, wo man mit gutem Sound einen Vorteil hat. Wollte mir evtl. noch eine ASUS Xonar DX dazu holen.


----------



## jamie (6. Juli 2014)

So weit ich weiß, ist das B-Modell am neutralsten (ohne Gewähr).


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (24. August 2014)

So,

Kopfhörer + Mikro sind gekauft!

Mauspad wird dieses hier: SteelSeries QcK (63004) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bleiben nur noch Maus + Tastatur offen 

Evtl. könnt ihr mir mal jeweils 3 Preisklassen-Produkte für beide Teile hier rein schreiben 

MfG

edit: Die Maus sollte für Palm Gripper und etwas größere Hände geeignet sind. Die Tastatur sollte wenn möglich eine Ballenauflage besitzen.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. August 2014)

Mäuse:
Produktvergleich Logitech G400s Optical Gaming Mouse, USB (910-003425), Roccat Savu, USB (ROC-11-600), SteelSeries Rival, USB (62271), Logitech G402 Hyperion Fury Gaming Mouse, USB (910-004067), Zowie FK1, USB, Roccat Kone Pure Optical, USB (ROC-11-7

Tastaturen:
Produktvergleich Cherry MX-Board 3.0, MX-Brown, USB, DE (G80-3850LXBDE-2), Func KB-460 Cherry MX-Brown, USB, DE, Gigabyte Aivia Osmium, MX-Brown, USB, Corsair Vengeance K70 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard MX-Brown schwarz, USB, DE (CH-9000067-DE) | Geizha
(Switch-Typ vorher testen und dann das entsprechende Board kaufen! Hab hier einfach mal die Browns verlinkt.)


----------



## ich111 (24. August 2014)

Beim Mauspad evtl. eine Nummer größer nehmen, genau treffen und so


----------



## Deathy93 (24. August 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Beim Mauspad evtl. eine Nummer größer nehmen, genau treffen und so


 

Meins ist noch kleiner und ich habe keine Probleme


----------



## Teutonnen (24. August 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Beim Mauspad evtl. eine Nummer größer nehmen, genau treffen und so


 
hab ich ihm im ts schon gesagt - der Tisch gibt nicht mehr her^^


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (24. August 2014)

Ich habe jetzt ein rundes Mauspad (22cm Umfang). Das wäre ein Durchmesser von 11cm. Ich habe damit keine Probleme beim Zielen ^^ Also ist das 10€-Mauspad perfekt


----------



## Teutonnen (24. August 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> rundes Mauspad (22cm Umfang). Das wäre ein Durchmesser von 11cm.


 

Ich will ja nicht darauf rumreiten, aber bei 22cm Umfang hat das Teil einen Durchmesser von ziemlich genau 7cm. 


Spoiler



u = 2 * Pi * r
->
r = u / (2 * Pi)
r = 0.22m / (2 * 3.141592)
r = 0.035m -> d = 0.07m


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (24. August 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht darauf rumreiten, aber bei 22cm Umfang hat das Teil einen Durchmesser von ziemlich genau 7cm.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Hab ich die Symmetrieachsenlänge berechnet? xD


----------



## Teutonnen (24. August 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Symmetrieachsenlänge





xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> rundes Mauspad


 
 Wat? Die Länge der Symmetrieachse eines Kreises ist immer "d".


----------



## Joker_54 (24. August 2014)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Hab ich die Symmetrieachsenlänge berechnet? xD


 
Du hast ziemlich genau die Hälfte des Umfangs berechnet


----------



## Teutonnen (24. August 2014)

Er hat den Umfang berechnet, aber statt dem Durchmesser den Radius genommen


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (24. August 2014)

Mann, das ist ein PC-Forum und kein Mathematik-, oder Geometrie-Forum!  Es ist Wochenende, ich muss erst morgen rechnen ^^

BTT


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. August 2014)

Voll geil ... nicht:

War gerade im Media Markt bei uns - KEINE Maus war was für mich. Logitech G100s, Roccat Kova (?), Roccat Kone XTD war nur non-customization testbar etc.
Immer liegt mein kleiner rechter Finger auf dem Mauspad 

Bei den Tastaturen das selbe, entweder war meine Hand zu groß und allein ein Finger benutzt 2 Tasten oder das ist so ein komisches Gefühl die Hand nicht auf einer Handballenauflage zu haben xD


----------

